# Basics......



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I am currently keeping a 20g with four africans (auratus). I am soon to be setting up a 55g as their new home, and hopefully will be adding more. I have always thougt and been told, that africans had to be with african, S american with S American, etc. Now I saw a chart at another site, showing some s. americans being compatable with the auratus. Can anybody fill me in on how I can diversify my tank? I would love to vary them, but at the same time, don't want bloodshed. Thanks.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, the tropical lakes of S America do not generally boast the same variety of fish as those in Africa/ As the two parts came from the "Gondwanaland", the cichlid communities in the two parts are parallel. These species are not the same. Each group have evolved to suit each environment:
Here are the parameters required by each:
S America: 27-29 oC in temp. pH is about 8.
Africa: 26oC in temp, the pH is high: 8.6-9.2 as the water in nature here is hard, alkaline. And you should encourage algea to grow here.
G'luck!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The different species and variation of fish living in lake malawi is so diverse, for this reason you might as well have a mixed community of these fish rather than risking compatability problems through keeping fish together of different habitats and dispositions.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

:? 

Unless you're a "purist" then mix and match as you like ... keeping in mind you want to research EACH species of fish you are considering ... habitat requirements as well as temperament and territorial requirements. A lot of problems can be thwarted by simply having enough hiding places to keep everyone happy and or not having too many fish that like to swim or "hang out" in the same "level" of the tank top swimmer, middle, or bottom dweller. Take into consideration all the habitat requirements and meet in the middle and "most" cichlids will be happy ... maybe not THRIVING ... but happy none the less. Most cichlids will be happy in the 8 ph range with some salt added and a kh of 150-300ppm as long as you have no ammonia and keep the nitrates down (nitrites down is a given :wink: ) Most of your SA cichlids actually "prefer" ph around 7.5ish  and around 8ish  for Malawian and 9ish for tangs. I shoot for the middle and keep it between 8.5 to 8.0 (8.0 tells me time for a water change :wink: ) and I keep the temp between 78 to 82 winter to summer and as high as 85 "if" I have to  medicate for parasites or something. 

It's all in what you're willing to compromise and if you can keep the fish "happy" (fins up, eating vigorously, eyes clear and bright, and spawning " :twisted: YEA BABY" if you do it right) 

I have a constantly breeding pair of green terrors in with my viral peacocks  and fruitful fronts in 1 tank. They at least ACT happy  :lol: 

Biggest help for you is DO THE REASEARCH

OH YEA BYW ... auratus are well known for being little [email protected]@rd$ and generally mucking with everything in the tank ... especially after reaching maturity ... stress the crap out of everything in the tank ... even other auratus  (disclaimer: I know some of you MAY have kept them with no incidence what so ever ... there's always the exception to the rule :mrgreen: ) 

Peace

:mrgreen:


----------

